# Mange? Ringworm? Lice? Mites?



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

My doe has a growing number of spots of missing hair. The areas are round, between a dime and nickel in size. A small, eraser-sized, dry, thin scab in the center of some, some are just bare in the center. No raised or scabby rings. Hair around the circles has flakes of skin (dandruff). These spots are located below her hip and her rib area but not in the normal "fence-rubbed" areas. The area below her hip has 4 spots clustered together. None on her topline, head, neck or face. 

Before I treat her, I'd like some suggestions. I was thinking a SQ dose of Ivomec but want to confirm the dosage. Also a good dusting for all five goats? I have Ivomec 1% injectable, Ivomec Plus, antifungal creams, lice and mite dust, DE, Adams Flea and Tick spray, etc.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I treated everyone to a good lice/mite dusting yesterday! I now have a herd of "ghost goats"! The doe with the issue got at dose of Ivomec Plus 1cc/50# SQ (she was due for her pre-breeding, repeat deworming anyway). I couldn't find my antifungal cream at the barn, but will put it on this morning. Trying to cover all of my bases here. I sure would appreciate an opinion or two. I'm thinking it must be fungal(?).


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

""""I'm thinking it must be fungal(?)."""

Yep, you may be right........If it is external parasites, then you should have that covered now........wherever this goat is sleeping, I might would treat that area lightly too......maybe even clean out the old bedding (if dirty), and put down some fresh. Geez, if it wasn't the middle of winter and very cold....I might even suggest giving her a good shampooing with a human dandruff shampoo......I've had fairly good results doing this a couple of times with dogs that get "hot spots". 
Also have found that adding a little B.O.S.S. in their diet will help with goats that have rough looking hair.
Whim


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. Shed was cleaned and fresh hay bedding about two weeks ago but will clean it out again this weekend. Waiting on warmer weather to come! She gets BOSS and flax daily. Shouldn't be a dryness issue. None of the other goats have this issue. This morning I did get antifungal cream (Lotrimin) on the spots I could find. They seem to be clustering in threes and fours. There's a lot of "goat" to inspect with all that winter hair!  Yah, a good anti-something bath and a shave would be great! YUCKY!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There isn't any use in only treating the one doe. Inject them all subq, and use your plain ivermectin. Remember to repeat everything on 21 days, which includes barn cleaning as eggs hatch. If you give bo-se now is a great time, boost that immunity. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, maybe she'll clear back up now.
One other practice that I do....but don't everybody have time to.........I try to brush my goats out once or twice a week with a horse brush....it helps remove the dirty stuff and my goats hair looks much better as this helps remove the dead hair that can hang around. I do try to keep my brush sprayed with a flea spray from time to time just to keep down any lice or mites from being transmitted from one to another by brushing them. It probably wouldn't hurt a thing if I disinfected (occasionally) my brushes with something also.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks! It's just affirmation, that I am actully doing something right on my own! I gave her Bo-Se yesterday, too! It was her pre-breeding stuff, so that's why I chose the Ivomec Plus. I'll dose everyone else then with Ivomec 1%. My does get a good grooming before each milking! Comes from being a horse person, I guess. We have always groomed daily.

Questions: 
Vicki, what do you think this is? It doesn't seem "contagious" or that the other are suseptible to it.
My other does are all bred now (over 50/under 100 days bred) any precautions with Ivomec? Should I Bo-Se them also?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

You can also brush in Tea Tree oil ( mixed in baby food jar:four drops Tea tree/1/2 full hemp oil)


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

YES! We were dabbing with TT oil! I decided to try the antifungal.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Not a clue  Of all the things we do have down here, external parasites aren't one of them! Even in goats in horrid condition purchased on broker, and destend to Mexico at the dairy we didn't see lice. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This is just for info: two years ago I had on some does, and didn't take them to a show because of it, little areas round that would scab over and there was puss under the scab. these would be on their backs or neck or sides just anywhere If you removed the scabs and looked closely you could see two side by side points of entry, just little pin holes. At that show were other goats with the same thing. Turned out it was spider bites was nasty looking and took awhile to clear them up.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

While tending to her this morning I found two new spots. They look like tick bites after the tick has disengaged. A red, wet center with the hair missing around it. This forms into a scab. A few of the older spots have the hair growing back. This is not tick season right now. They are dormant. And she has not ticks on her that I can see. Stumped! Treating the rest of the does this morning with Ivomec. 

Maybe, like spider bites. But only the one doe has them. She is penned with another doe and that doe has nothing. We have gone over everyone. Dusted, brushed, picked over. Only the one doe. The whole herd (of five) spends the day together and are penned separate at night. The two does have a shed that is bedded with fresh hay.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

BB - If I had to guess I would say what you have is ringworm. We had it once and it sounds very similar. You are doing all the right things. Ringworm is fungal, so keep up with the lotrimin on the "rings". Also watch our for spots on you and your family and pets. I have a friend that successfully treated her goats with blue koat spray on the "rings". Good luck and keep up the good work.

I just saw Sondra's reply about the spiders - wow! Definitely worth checking out.

Anne


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

A note if it is ringworm:

Regardless of what you do to treat it, it will have to run it's course. You can use things to slow down the spread but once a goat has it there isn't much you can do except lessen the severity of it.

Ringworm really isn't a big deal... well, unless you are in the middle of show season. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

well that was what was wierd abt mine as 3 goats got it one worse that the other two. and what I decided was they all could get under a trailer but the one was bigger thus taller to be brushing up against the bottom of the trailer.
these are the black fuzzy spiders that you see in your house at times, supposedly the friendly spiders. The other person at the show is who told me that it was those spiders and yes after looking under the trailer it was.
but yes I would also treat it as ringworm too.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

But there are no rings! Scabby spot forms in the middle the size on an eraser. Hair loss around the scap about the size of a dime. Scab dries up, falls off, hair begins grow back. You know what, in November I had a little "fungi" spot on my shoulder! I wonder if she caught it from me! :^/ <gasp> I have always been suseptible to fungus but on had true "rings" once. No one else in the family ever gets anything. Anyway, I don't have a clue but trying to cover all of my bases. Interesting that it has to run its course. So, it will go away? I will continue treating her but I was fretting that it would just keep spreading and spreading.


----------

